# Ringneck Dove Feed and Grit



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dear Pigeon-Talk,

I am about to purchase my first Ringneck Dove and I have a few questions.

What is the best kind of feed for Ringneck Doves? I am looking for something somewhat economical, as I do not want to pay $50.00 for a ten pound bag of seed.

What is the best kind of grit for Ringneck Doves? Something economical, please.

Please keep in mind that I want quality food and grit, I just don't want to pay extra for some fancy brand. Thanks!

P.S: Please do not list ingredients, just post a link, or a specific name. Not Kaytee.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

We have one ringneck dove, and I just buy a good parakeet/finch mix and then go to the feed store to buy different kinds of seeds to add to it. I don't buy the seeds at the feed store except in maybe half-cup portions, so it's not expensive, but it gives a lot of variety. I also buy millet sprays. Occasionally I grate and chop some carrot for him and/or feed him some defrosted green peas.

I find that DeeDee has very particular tastes, so that way I have much less wastage, because I can buy only seeds I know he will eat at the feed store. What wastage there is comes from the parakeet/finch mix. DeeDee doesn't like anything that's over a certain size--for example, defrosted green peas are something he likes, but gets frustrated with because even though they're soft, they're big and bulky to him, so sometimes I'll cut them in half.

Any finch/canary type grit with calcium is probably okay. 

I'd say play around with the food and see what yours likes.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I used to give my doves Kaytee, but they only ate the seeds they liked and weren't getting enough nutrition.

Now I feed the Lafeber's Finch Pellets. They are small enough for the doves and have the right amount of protien, etc for the doves. http://lafebercares.com/

I also chop up berries and arugula for them.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

What type of berries do they like? I've not tried that. DeeDee likes shredded carrot. I've tried giving him chopped lettuce, but he's not been interested...just shakes his head. He likes cooked corn kernels and will eat defrosted peas if I cut the peas in half, but he won't eat uncooked corn kernels. I've never thought about giving him berries. My husband likes to buy blueberries and blackberries. Should I try those? Do doves like strawberries if they're chopped? How about chopped bell peppers?


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

My doves like strawberries and raspberries and cranberries but they have to be chopped up really small! Like I said, they were afraid of the fruit at first. Took about a day or so for them to realize it was delicious food! lol! Mine didnt like lettuce either, but they love arugula, also chopped up really small. That they took to right away, same as the Lefeber's finch food. They loved it immediately.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh PS Shadow Ringneck. the food I recommended only costs about 8 dollars for a 1 month supply or so for both of my doves. They each eat only about 1.5 tablespoons (maybe less!) a day.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

My doves enjoy fresh broccoli.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

broccoli and shredded carrot seemed to be a fave.


----------

